# BigChaz Announcement



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not gay.

Seriously. Am I giving off some sort of massive gay vibe? I swear I come home from work every day with at least one message from some guy who lurks these forums and wants to "talk about ur fat". I can't even imagine how crappy it must be to be a good looking FFA around here.

To the guys lurking this forum:

1) I don't want to talk about my fat with you

and most importantly:

2) If you message me to make idle conversation about fat related topics and tell me that you are not gay or whatever but everything you want to talk about is basically BigChaz related, well, no one is falling for that.

In summary:
BigChaz is not gay (not that there is a problem with gay). BigChaz does not want to talk to other dudes in a dude-on-dude manner. 

Sorry if this post is bitchy, but I just got a message asking me and I quote, "Does ur fat make u horny I like fat guys".

Ladies, I apologize for everything I have ever done similar to this because good god dang is it annoying and creepy.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

I think gainers/encouragers tend to hear about this site, assume that it's about gaining and encouraging without doing any sort of research or lurking, and then hit on whoever they find hot.

Not trying to excuse anyone, but that's probably where these things come from. Some just see this site and automatically assume that it's another gainer site.

Also, creepers are everywhere on the internetz.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't help it- the whole tone of the thread amused me. I suppose it's the whole referring to yourself in third person thing. And that I've heard other guys complain of the same thing. But no, you don't give off a gay vibe. If only FFAs had that same enthusiasm- but we just don't have the testosterone for that =P 

At any rate- to put my own perspective in- I don't know if I'm a good looking FFA (Well, I KNOW I'm an FFA...it's a tad hard to forget ) but even though I haven't been on the site very long, I've gotten messages from a TON of people. It doesn't seem as if many FFAs put their instant message contact info out in the open, but I have and honestly, it's getting used A LOT more than I expected. PMs too.

Does it bother me? No. I love talking to people. Have I met some SUPER AWESOME AMAZING people on this site? Yes! Have I gotten my fair share of creepers...also yes. Nothing too bad though. The biggest problem comes in when guys misjudge my age. I'm 18. EIGHTEEN. Not in my twenties. 

But yes, that's my FFA experience


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am not gay.
> 
> Seriously. Am I giving off some sort of massive gay vibe? I swear I come home from work every day with at least one message from some guy who lurks these forums and wants to "talk about ur fat". I can't even imagine how crappy it must be to be a good looking FFA around here.
> 
> ...



Dude, I pretty much made this EXACT thread like 2 years ago haha.

I used to get IMs when I had my AIM contact info up from guys asking me what the circumference of my belly was and emails about how "No Fat guy can be totally straight."

I completely see where you're coming from. It is intrusive and creepy.

Nothing against gay guys, but this is the BHM/*F*FA section... Plenty of bear/twink sites out there if that suits your fancy.

Sure, I've sent my fair share of messages to females on this site, but it was never like "HOW BIG IS YOUR BUTT?" or "LET ME GET A PIECE OF THAT!!!"

It was always just a friendly "hello" and and a "hey do you want to chat sometime."

That being said... girls, what's your cup size?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmmm, I've never gotten any creepers on this site. I wonder if I'm DOIN IT RONG

Creepers on other sites definitely make me lawl though...goes a lil somethin' like this (Actual chat log, names changed to protect the creepy).



> Me: Now, enough questions about me. Are you a guy or a girl? and how old?
> 
> Creep: male, 26
> 
> ...


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 29, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hmmm, I've never gotten any creepers on this site. I wonder if I'm DOIN IT RONG
> 
> Creepers on other sites definitely make me lawl though...goes a lil somethin' like this (Actual chat log, names changed to protect the creepy).




gay encouragers or gainers will talk to anybody who they think they can get their nut off. And I have had my share and the best way to get them to leave you alone is to talk about something else and if they try to swing back to how big your belly is or whatever just keep talking about something else and they will get the message...

It is my belief at least in the gay world of gainers that it is really more about fantasy than anything. To me talk is cheap and those types are in it for the moment and then when it is all said and done they go back to their skinny boyfriends or tricks and forget about ya. 

And this is my own experiences through the 30 plus years of living off and on in the gay community.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hmmm, I've never gotten any creepers on this site. I wonder if I'm DOIN IT RONG
> 
> Creepers on other sites definitely make me lawl though...goes a lil somethin' like this (Actual chat log, names changed to protect the creepy).



I've had a very similar conversation to this...although I am quite happy to talk to guys from this site  This particular one was just straight-up creppy....and to be honest your 'creep' sounded uncannily similar to mine. It was so forward and blatant it was uncomfortable.

But i'v also had a couple of pm's from gay members of this site, and they have been (in my experience) very pleasent and polite. What's more, I really dont mind a gay guy saying he would be interested in me, I may not be able to reciprocate but I kinda find it flattering :blush:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 29, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> the best way to get them to leave you alone is to talk about something else and if they try to swing back to how big your belly is or whatever just keep talking about something else and they will get the message...


 
You're doing it wrong. The best way to get an intrusive someone to leave you alone is to just block him/her from being able to speak with you. Voila! Blessed silence


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> You're doing it wrong. The best way to get an intrusive someone to leave you alone is to just block him/her from being able to speak with you. Voila! Blessed silence



That method does have a handy knack of getting them to be quiet


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I've had a very similar conversation to this...although I am quite happy to talk to guys from this site  This particular one was just straight-up creppy....and to be honest your 'creep' sounded uncannily similar to mine. It was so forward and blatant it was uncomfortable.
> 
> But i'v also had a couple of pm's from gay members of this site, and they have been (in my experience) very pleasent and polite. What's more, I really dont mind a gay guy saying he would be interested in me, I may not be able to reciprocate but I kinda find it flattering :blush:



No, like I said in the log, I don't have a problem talking with other guys, not in the slightest. What I *DO* have a problem with, is a guy talking to me in that forward creepy FA fetish style. Here's the deal. I take compliments from anyone (guy or girl) graciously, without any hesitation, and I appreciate them; but, don't 1) Fetishize me right off the bat (guy or girl!) or 2) (Guys only) Fetishize me creepily, then try to tell me you're not gay, and not trying anything. As the saying goes, don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.


----------



## Creepy (Aug 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> creepy.


Hello sailor. :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am not gay.
> 
> Seriously. Am I giving off some sort of massive gay vibe? I swear I come home from work every day with at least one message from some guy who lurks these forums and wants to "talk about ur fat". I can't even imagine how crappy it must be to be a good looking FFA around here.
> 
> ...




welcome to our world glad you now will never ask such questions of a girl again and sorry but it is a wee bit ok a lot funny 

Chaz there is enough of you for everyone to love male and female alike lol (sos couldnt resist)


----------



## djudex (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm I guess Melian is right, I don't give off a gay vibe after all. I've never gotten a message like that here on Dims.


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok im sorry but you all wrong

the best way to get rid of them is to tell them to take a hike - and not nicely

sorry but im irish and i say things to the point lol


----------



## Melian (Aug 30, 2010)

djudex said:


> Hmm I guess Melian is right



Of course!

And I'm sorry, Chaz - I'll stop messaging you about ur fat.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> Of course!
> 
> And I'm sorry, Chaz - I'll stop messaging you about ur fat.



Females get a free pass


----------



## RJI (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha I had this happen last year. A guy seen one of my posts about having a degree in Landscape Architecture and how I worked for a Large firm etc and started messaging me about things related to the field. After a few harmless PM's I started getting that creepy feeling he wanted to fondle my rake so I had to warn him. The PM's stopped after that and have not had the issue since.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely have had guys message me from this site and another pretending to be chicks. Just reiterates how pathetic guys of any sexual persuasion are.


----------



## Esther (Aug 30, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Definitely have had guys message me from this site and another pretending to be chicks. Just reiterates how pathetic guys of any sexual persuasion are.



Hahaha. I wonder if girls do that stuff?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. I wonder if girls do that stuff?


Hahahaha don't be silly!



p.s. YO CHECK OUT MY GIANT PENIS, Y'ALL.


----------



## Amandy (Aug 30, 2010)

...and this is why I don't post pics of myself on a wide open site for the wackjobs of the world to see. 

Not that you guys are wackjobs (ahem), but all it takes is one Stalky McCreeperson to keep a girl's privacy settings decidedly restricted.

But don't let that stop you guys from posting your hot pics though, I'm totally hypocritical and unjust like that.


----------



## Esther (Aug 30, 2010)

Amandy said:


> ...and this is why I don't post pics of myself on a wide open site for the wackjobs of the world to see.
> 
> Not that you guys are wackjobs (ahem), but all it takes is one Stalky McCreeperson to keep a girl's privacy settings decidedly restricted.
> 
> But don't let that stop you guys from posting your hot pics though, I'm totally hypocritical and unjust like that.



OR you can just roll like me... post one picture per year, keep it up for 24 hours and delete it 
So far I have been wackjob-free.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> *wackjob-free*.



Can we define this? I may be able to defeat this argument.


----------



## Esther (Aug 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Can we define this? I may be able to defeat this argument.



Hahaha. Well... no one has sent me creepy, misspelled PMs asking me sexual questions.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Well... no one has sent me creepy, misspelled PMs asking me sexual questions.



totally going on my To-Do list!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 30, 2010)

Amandy said:


> ...and this is why I don't post pics of myself on a wide open site for the wackjobs of the world to see.
> 
> Not that you guys are wackjobs (ahem), but all it takes is one Stalky McCreeperson to keep a girl's privacy settings decidedly restricted.
> 
> But don't let that stop you guys from posting your hot pics though, I'm totally hypocritical and unjust like that.



Yeah that's why I host all my own pictures

Leave em up for a bit, then poof


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> OR you can just roll like me... post one picture per year, keep it up for 24 hours and delete it
> *So far I have been wackjob-free*.



We've spoken, haven't we?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Well... no one has sent me creepy, misspelled PMs asking me sexual questions.



So the sexual questions are okay if they're spelled correctly? That's what im getting from this post.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So the sexual questions are okay if they're spelled correctly? That's what im getting from this post.



Just make sure to throw in some Pokemon references and you're golden, sir.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Dammit. I had a PM all lined up which talks about ur fat and some great Village People remixes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 31, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> Dammit. I had a PM all lined up which talks about ur fat and some great Village People remixes



fuck it . . . send IT!!!!


----------



## RJI (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Well... no one has sent me creepy, misspelled PMs asking me sexual questions.



Sorry, I have been really busy with work and house guests but I will get right on that for you.


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 31, 2010)

At least he was honest about who he was. Nothing beats making small talk with an "interesting girl" for a few days until they say something strikingly mannish, and you're suddenly 99% sure you've been chatting with a dude all along.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Well... no one has sent me creepy, misspelled PMs asking me sexual questions.



soooo, it's all good as long as I use spell check?


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck it . . . send IT!!!!



Hell naw. He wouldn't appreciate my fabulousness now 


nb : I'm not gay, just full of giggleliciousness.


----------



## Esther (Aug 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Just make sure to throw in some Pokemon references and you're golden, sir.



THIS. And... the spell check.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> THIS. And... the spell check.



So Esther.....Fancy seeing a record breaking Diglett?


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> So Esther.....Fancy seeing a record breaking Diglett?



Cripes that sounds filthy.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> So Esther.....Fancy seeing a record breaking Diglett?



What's with you, liking underground pokemon. Don't you try your hipster charms on her, Sir.


----------



## Esther (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> So Esther.....Fancy seeing a record breaking Diglett?



HAHAHA. Is that what you're doing in that last photo on your picture thread?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Ha! You won't be making any jokes about it when you're bulbasaur in the morning.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ha! You won't be making any jokes about it when you're bulbasaur in the morning.



AWWW SHIT SON

Is that an Onyx in my pants or am I just happy to see you?

The answer: _both._


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 31, 2010)

View attachment 84112


View attachment 84113


View attachment 84114


I have more but these are the sexually relevant ones.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 1, 2010)

I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better



HAHAHAHA, best fucking post, EVER!!! I think I just had a huge spike in my lust department.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better



You win.

At what, you ask? You just win. Period.


----------



## Esther (Sep 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better



HAHAHAHA. YES!!!
I think everyone has an awkward early sex story in their repertoire though, to be fair!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better



Hahaha, EPIC. I would totally go for that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

I want something epic like this to happen to me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

Esther said:


> HAHAHAHA. YES!!!
> I think everyone has an awkward early sex story in their repertoire though, to be fair!



Not me. Mwhahahhaha!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better



Got my first blowjay while watching a baseball game.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I gave my first blowjay with Pokemon the Movie 2000 in the background. Not my proudest hour, but when you're 15, you dont know any better



I gotta know...what was the pre-game of that like? RABBIT! I CHOOSE YOUUU!

and during? RABBIT used "Cup the balls"....It's SUPER effective!

I got my first blowjay after watching eternal sunshine of the spotless mind...so, hipster pseudo-intellectual jim carrey movie vs. pokemon....you win by far.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 2, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I gotta know...what was the pre-game of that like? RABBIT! I CHOOSE YOUUU!
> 
> and during? RABBIT used "Cup the balls"....It's SUPER effective!
> 
> I got my first blowjay after watching eternal sunshine of the spotless mind...so, hipster pseudo-intellectual jim carrey movie vs. pokemon....you win by far.



I would usually turn on the tv, just so there was other noises (yay, parental basement...), and go on the comedy channel. Laughing my head off and blowjobs don't mix.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 2, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I would usually turn on the tv, just so there was other noises (yay, parental basement...), and go on the comedy channel. Laughing my head off and blowjobs don't mix.



How many awkward doctor appointments were you responsible for, anyway?!


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so so so sorry you gotta put up with that crap. Trust me, there are alot of gainers who think everyone that is a gainer or is FAT for that matter, is gay. Its stupid.

I am a gainer and I am gay, but I am really sorry for all the trouble the moronic people I am sadly associated with have caused. 

and these people wonder why we are viewed so abnormally.........


----------



## Melian (Sep 2, 2010)

Esther said:


> HAHAHAHA. YES!!!
> I think everyone has an awkward early sex story in their repertoire though, to be fair!



This could be a thread. "What is your weirdest sex story."

Knowing this board, however, the thread would be filled with random pics, midget stories, zombies, etc in about five minutes. Which is fine, except when you wanted to hear about weird sex.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2010)

I have legions of rabid gay and bi male fans who send me fan e-mails and IM's and are mildly stalker-ish. I do nothing to discourage them. It's great for the self-esteem and it does not bother me in the least. Neither does it bother my FFA girlfriend who is extremely female in an XX chromosome sort of way. :wubu:


----------



## escapist (Sep 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds this whole thing comical?

I should add that yeah this is a Site for Big people and those who love them fat, so it doesn't surprise me at all if guys want to chat too. It doesn't bother me much either. I've been hit on by guys since I was 19. There is a rather large gay community in Vegas its just not a big deal. Personally I only get annoyed when an individual starts cyber-stalking me and constantly hounding me for attention. Thats a bit different that the occasional random inquiry.

Summary:
1. It is a bit funny, I can understand that it can get annoying.

2. It just seems to be something that comes with being on the site.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 3, 2010)

escapist said:


> Am I the only one who finds this whole thing comical?
> 
> I should add that yeah this is a Site for Big people and those who love them fat, so it doesn't surprise me at all if guys want to chat too. It doesn't bother me much either. I've been hit on by guys since I was 19. There is a rather large gay community in Vegas its just not a big deal. Personally I only get annoyed when an individual starts cyber-stalking me and constantly hounding me for attention. Thats a bit different that the occasional random inquiry.
> 
> ...



No, definitely not, to be hit on is not a big deal at all to me. I take it as a compliment, and this thread is hilarious; but, my ONLY issue is when (like in my example) they don't take the hint when I tell them I'm not interested.


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I can't even imagine how crappy it must be to be a good looking FFA around here.



Believe me, it seriously sucks. That's actually part of the reason I didn't post a pic. Well, that and it isn't possible to upload a photo from a cell phone  

In short, it's not fun.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 3, 2010)

I feel like a hideous C.H.U.D. right now. 

I never get PM's from women or men, gay or straight . . .


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 3, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like a hideous C.H.U.D. right now.
> 
> I never get PM's from women or men, gay or straight . . .



Totally gonna change that bro.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello BigChaz

I also get some of the same misspelled, creepy IMs and emails. People that have a fat fetish and think they should contact me to get off. YUCK! :blink::doh:

I'm on your team, BigChaz. :bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 3, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like a hideous C.H.U.D. right now.
> 
> I never get PM's from women or men, gay or straight . . .



Me too....with some choice exceptions. But those excpetions are also exceptionally worded and all spelled properly.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 4, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like a hideous C.H.U.D. right now.
> 
> I never get PM's from women or men, gay or straight . . .



I believe this is a like xD hahaha




WillSpark said:


> Me too....with some choice exceptions. But those excpetions are also exceptionally worded and all spelled properly.



And I believe this is a lie to

How could you guys not be overflowing with pm's huh


----------



## Melian (Sep 4, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like a hideous C.H.U.D. right now.
> 
> I never get PM's from women or men, gay or straight . . .



Yeah...you don't get PMs. You get like 50 emails a day


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 4, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah...you don't get PMs. You get like 50 emails a day



hahaha, fuck man. I don't even have a good response for this. I guess you're right.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 4, 2010)

That has never actually happened to me on this site.

Although I remember it happened in a chat room. Luckily when "she" gave me their yahoo, a quick google result revealed alot of crossdresser forums. This is why I don't like chat rooms anymore.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 5, 2010)

5 messages in the last week about "omg ur pics r so hot."

Also being called hunny by one. A lot.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> 5 messages in the last week about "omg ur pics r so hot."
> 
> Also being called hunny by one. A lot.



You should have told me if you wanted a different pet name. What about Sweetcheeks?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You should have told me if you wanted a different pet name. What about Sweetcheeks?



Just as long as you spell it correctly. That ability seems to be rare these days.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws5rz3-AvBU


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 5, 2010)

This video features many of my favorite emoticons! 
And it shows how much fun can be had even when someone is faking being a girl....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFSCrcqebVg


----------

